# Thanksgiving



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Happy ThanksGiving to all
I hope everyone has a good ThanksGiving
And for those traveling have a safe trip.
Don't eat too much turkey now









Don


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Ditto here HootBob,

Everybody give thanks for what we have and thanks to our military for giving it to us.

Happy Thanksgiving everybody.

"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

The same goes for us here .We wish everyone a happy Thanksgiving and do hope you have a safe and enjoyable day. Our family has an awful lot to be thankful for and that includes this great country we live in and all those folks who are in uniform that are helping to protect our way of life.

May God bless everyone

Dallas


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

happy thanksgiving everyone, be safe.

darrel


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Have a Great Thanksgiving! We have so much to be thankful for.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

We have alot to be thankful for. We celebrated our 40th last sunday. We have a healthy family. We are starting our retirement with our Outback and all the great info on camping from Outbackers on this terrific site.
Our family will be getting together Saturday...resting up








Jan


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Couldn't say it any better than everyone has already. I hope you all have tomorrow off so you can properly enjoy those turkey sandwiches.

God bless America and God bless and keep our troops safe. Thank you Lord for this great country we live in.

Happy Thanksgiving all.

Scott, Karen, Christian and Jordan


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

To all my friends south of the border

Happy Thanksgiving - All the very best to you and your families. Enjoy the food









Thor


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I hope that everybody had a safe and happy Thanksgiving. I am getting ready to "waddle" up stairs to bed....ate way to much today.

Gary


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oh man am I stuffed!









Great food... Great family, and best of all....They're all gone now!









Hope everyone had a great Turkey Day. We're headed off first thing in the morning for three days of Outbacking on the Oregon coast!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Hope everyone had a happy Thanksgiving and all travelers return home safely. sunny


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I had another THANKSGIVING at the fire station...my OTHER family.


----------

